# Wood Firmware v1.08



## Another World (May 27, 2010)

*Wood Firmware v1.08*
Update



A Goblin marauder has appeared though a magical blood vortex and provided for me permissions to release the new software offering from the king himself. King Yellow Wood Goblin was unavailable for comment, as his campaign to slay forum lamers is now well underway. Please be sure to post your thanks and enjoy this GBATemp exclusive software release!



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> core:
> • fatfs core updated to 0.08.
> • cheats cause slowdown in some games. fixed.
> • softreset/cheats arm7 core updated.
> ...








 Wood R4 v1.08





 Wood R.P.G. v1.08



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 





 Wood R4 Language File thread





 Discuss


----------



## Supersonicmonk (May 27, 2010)

nice to see blue dragon is fixed and that there is still frequent updates


----------



## kaz_abdin (May 27, 2010)

Awasome, thanks Yellow Wood Goblin :-)


----------



## basher11 (May 27, 2010)

yessssssss. this rocks!


----------



## Ninn (May 27, 2010)

So bloody Sweeeet! Thx so much


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2010)

Does anyone else find the name of this firmware funny, or is it just those of us who have not matured past  14?


----------



## Spikey (May 27, 2010)

I'm glad my R4 and RPG brothers can join us playing Jam with the Band, as it's an awesome game.


----------



## rikuumi (May 27, 2010)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find the name of this firmware funny, or is it just those of us who have not matured past  14?


wee.. I mean wood, what's so funny about that?


----------



## Yuan (May 27, 2010)

Finally I can play Prince of Persia.

THANKS A LOT YWG!


----------



## Mages4ever (May 27, 2010)

So fast.


----------



## KevInChester (May 27, 2010)

Nice!  Gonna have to get myself a compatible card to use this.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 27, 2010)

As they say at the end of every successful mission in Pikmin,


Wooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KevFan (May 27, 2010)

nice thanks Yellow Wood Goblin!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANKS I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS!! PLEASE DONT STOP MAKING WOOD R4!!


----------



## berlinka (May 27, 2010)

Okay, now I dare to say this openly! *takes a deep breath*:

F**K NORMMATT AND HIS AKAIO, HE CAN SHOVE HIS ACEKARD IN HIS ARROGANT A$$!!!
yeah just release your sh*t when you feel like it. We don't need your help anymore.

Right now I wished I never bought the Acekard and just keep relying on people who support the good ol'R4 card.


----------



## KevInChester (May 27, 2010)

It's not Normmatt you should be angry at, it's the official team who can never be bothered.  Anyways I expect both of our comments will be removed in short course.


----------



## worlok375 (May 27, 2010)

*snip*

You know he's just taking out some glitches in the firmware right?


----------



## logical thinker (May 27, 2010)

This time, I was waiting for the update, I want to test Jam with the Band. *Thank you, Yellow Wood Goblin.*


----------



## Porygon-X (May 27, 2010)

OMFG! Really?

Now I wished I hadn't bought my Acekard 2i ... and I only have 1 MicroSD card. FML.


----------



## Another World (May 27, 2010)

this is not an akaio thread, is in no way related to the ak2, 2.1, 2i. any more posts about that will be delt with. the topic of this post is yellow wood goblin, the ak rpg, and the official (real) r4 only!

grow up and show some respect (comment directed to those who were trashed).

-another world


----------



## RupeeClock (May 27, 2010)

I almost missed this, same graphic from last time lol.

Time to update!

Also, great to see Tetris Party Deluxe fixed so quickly, it really is.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 27, 2010)

That's another pretty fast update.

I'm surprised you haven't done a Wood WiKi...


----------



## berlinka (May 27, 2010)

*snip*

And now you can see how it goes with the Wood releases: a person who enjoys solving problems for people who are thankful because they (including me) thought their card was sort of dead. 

Wood is a heaven sent creature. He has the right attitude. Can we donate some money to him anywhere? He deserves it. *snip*


----------



## Another World (May 27, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> That's another pretty fast update.
> 
> I'm surprised you haven't done a Wood WiKi...



hey tk_satrun, its planned. i'm just out of time right now. i'm working on 3 reviews at the same time. why don't you start it and i'll help to fill it in later =P

-another world


----------



## Kuragari Ryo (May 27, 2010)

Thanks YWG for the steady updates~


----------



## ifenix (May 27, 2010)

WOW. 
Great new.
I hope it works on R4SDHC


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

*GASP* I hope YWG will do keep continuing this project. i think i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 him now.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks you for Wood R4. You gave hope to us damned R4 users who thought the firmware will never be as good as this one is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				ifenix said:
			
		

> WOW.
> Great new.
> I hope it works on R4SDHC


sadly.. it wont


----------



## RupeeClock (May 27, 2010)

So I boot it for the first time and get greeted by a skin as about as needy for attention as a watermark abusing deviant artist.

The LEAST you could do is have the default skin put important relevant information on the topscreen without making an interface with your names puked all over it.

Edit: Wait, was the last version like that too? I didn't replace my globalsettings.ini last time.


----------



## Another World (May 27, 2010)

this is a gbatemp exclusive, if it wasn't for gbatemp this project would not be public. this is something that all forum file traders forget to mention. you have no idea how much work was put in to get the rights to release the r4 firmware! if you don't like that skin, simply pick another. 

-another world


----------



## RupeeClock (May 27, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> this is a gbatemp exclusive, if it wasn't for gbatemp this project would not be public. this is something that all forum file traders forget to mention. you have no idea how much work was put in to get the rights to release the r4 firmware! if you don't like that skin, simply pick another.
> 
> -another world


Oh believe me, I'm VERY thankful for the firmware and appreciate the work you guys put into it, but you're giving off the wrong image by doing this. This is on the same level as attention grabbing intros on scene releases.
Not the small images that are easily skipped, I mean the obnoxious ones that don't let you play the game for a good minute.

Just try and imagine this, A customer decides to buy an R4DS from Shoptemp, not knowing much about the ways of flashcarts, and decides to order the "Premium Flashing and Updating service", their R4DS arrives complete with a pre-loaded microSD, containing some nice homebrew, and Wood R4 1.08.

The first thing they see when they turn on the DS is something so desperate and needy for attention, that they might not like what they see.

Look all I'm saying is you should review how you want to have the skin displayed, I advise not watermarking every possible graphic, but instead putting a heartfelt or helpful message on the top screen.
Have it default to a "First run" skin and include a standard "GBAtemp" skin without all the watermarking on it.

Unless the file traders are deliberately trying to stop you from getting credit where credit is due, then this shouldn't be a problem right?


----------



## basher11 (May 27, 2010)

it's just a skin. not a big deal.


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (May 27, 2010)

I just wanted to give my thanks for the timely and much appreciated update, goblin.


----------



## Inunah (May 27, 2010)

YAYYYYYY!

But... Still no fix for the soft-reset in Dementium II? XD
Not that I care.


----------



## basher11 (May 27, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> YAYYYYYY!
> 
> But... Still no fix for the soft-reset in Dementium II? XD
> Not that I care.



that's been fixed.

get a new rom


----------



## pilladoll (May 27, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## sniperdmaa (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Wood Goblin!


----------



## berlinka (May 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by a moderator.
> Reason: off-topic, uncalled for, rude, grow the hell up please.



I believe the edit of my post was unjust. It was very much on topic and I think the person who it's aimed at deserve such a mention. 
I think it's not good for this community to just remove posts done by people with a very good reason. Does this forum (still) believe in freedom of speech??? This was not mindless babbling. 

*I hope this comment will not be removed*


----------



## RupeeClock (May 27, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Websites are a private function and are not bound by the laws of free speech.

Just sayin'


----------



## berlinka (May 27, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but this forum has always been a good place where people could speak out. I don't have that feeling anymore.

And to stay on topic (because I don't want to go against the rules) I think the new Wood release is great! I'm playing _Jam with the band_ right now!


----------



## Another World (May 27, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your post contained slander, contained swearing, and other childish remarks. your words were off-topic because the people you mentioned have nothing to do with wood firmware, and the flash kits you mentioned are not supported by wood firmware. there are sections of this site for everything you feel you need to share with the public, make use of one that is designed for such remarks

-another world


----------



## berlinka (May 27, 2010)

Okay....... you win...........

..........

_wood is great by the way... long live wood..._


----------



## RupeeClock (May 27, 2010)

Ooooh it's just too tempting.


----------



## berlinka (May 28, 2010)

Hahaha! That's great!


----------



## Fudge (May 28, 2010)

Yes!!! JWTB here I come!


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 28, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> this is not an akaio thread, is in no way related to the ak2, 2.1, 2i. any more posts about that will be delt with. the topic of this post is yellow wood goblin, the ak rpg, and the official (real) r4 only!
> 
> grow up and show some respect (comment directed to those who were trashed).
> 
> -another world



So, any thread regarding one topic has no grounds to include another? I think a comparison of Wood's firmware to Akaio is definitely a viable topic of conversation, given the frequency of Wood updates as of late compared to Akaio. All things considered, I am not down on Akaio, and I appreciate it's functionality on my AK2i. That said, I can see where people would be upset that a card like the R4 is getting more attention as of late than the current card they have.


----------



## Inunah (May 28, 2010)

BARBARA THE BAT SOUNDS SCARY NOW. THANKS A LOT.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: WTF HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET WIFI TO WORKING


----------



## tk_saturn (May 28, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> I think a comparison of Wood's firmware to Akaio is definitely a viable topic of conversation


yes, that's perfectly viable, but in it's own thread.

This isn't about AKAIO, it's about Wood. As soon you allow a Wood Vs. AKAIO post, the entire thread will go off Topic and you'll get a flame war.


----------



## Another World (May 28, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> So, any thread regarding one topic has no grounds to include another?



correct, now kindly move back ontopic. and please do not attempt to defend another user without reading the childish remarks which were trashed. you are trying to rock the boat without the facts.

-another world


----------



## basher11 (May 28, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> BARBARA THE BAT SOUNDS SCARY NOW. THANKS A LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can't. this has been discussed for a long time since the (J) version.

each retail game has it's own ID for each sav. it's needed to log onto wifi

but since there's only one rom for this, everybody's sav ID is the same.

Nintendo then blocks your game


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 28, 2010)

DAMN....Wood beats team acekard...

FOR SHAME ._.


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 28, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not defending anything. Nor trying to rock any boat. This all assumes I give a crap about what he had to say. His comments were removed before I got here. I just find this whole tactic to be a bit much. You are making blatant accusations and getting defensive over something I didn't even touch... But on topic, I own an R4 original as well. I find the frequency of these updates to be a great thing. I have no desire for this to turn into a flame war. I am honestly trying to express my appreciation for the Wood project.


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 28, 2010)

Yay! *Thanks for the update YWG!*





Time to play PoP!


----------



## Depravo (May 28, 2010)

I bought an AceKard2i but I need to dig out my old R4 to play the latest games. It's a world gone mad.


----------



## Exbaddude (May 28, 2010)

I just have to replace my old DS_MENU.DAT from 1.07 right? No need to delete the whole folder?


----------



## basher11 (May 28, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> I just have to replace my old DS_MENU.DAT from 1.07 right? No need to delete the whole folder?



just replace ds_menu.dat


----------



## Exbaddude (May 28, 2010)

@Basher - OK. Tyvm. C:


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 28, 2010)

YWG is a truly impressive person! He pumps these things out quicker than any other team!

Thanks, YWG!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

in order to play jam with the band, i need to manually set the save size to 32mb?
or put the savlist.dat or how do you call it.
where will I place it in my microsd?


----------



## basher11 (May 28, 2010)

its auto


----------



## Porygon-X (May 28, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I bought an AceKard2i but I need to dig out my old R4 to play the latest games. It's a world gone mad.



LOL! The same here! I wish I had two MicroSD cards.


----------



## Fudge (May 28, 2010)

Does this work on Acekard 2? I have the files on my MicroSD, but the GUI is messed up, no text is displayed and it crashes after a few seconds.


----------



## basher11 (May 28, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Does this work on Acekard 2? I have the files on my MicroSD, but the GUI is messed up, no text is displayed and it crashes after a few seconds.



nope. r4 only. and acekard r.p.g


----------



## Fudge (May 28, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Maybe I will just break out the old R4 for now


----------



## iFish (May 28, 2010)

Fuck!!! i want to play Jam With The Band!! and tetris party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now i want an R4


----------



## RupeeClock (May 28, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Fuck!!! i want to play Jam With The Band!! and tetris party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy one, shoptemp, six bucks.
Totally worth it, even if just as a backup or spare flashcart.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 28, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is by far one of the most amusing things I've heard all day xD. The R4 is now actually worth it lol. YWG is really releasing this stuff fast o.0...I just helped a friend set up their card...only to find out that the very day I do, there is a new version...looks like I had bad timing xD.


----------



## kuroyume (May 28, 2010)

awesome! thanks a lot for this!


----------



## KevInChester (May 28, 2010)

Gonna order an R4 at Shoptemp in the week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Do any compatible R4s support SDHC?


----------



## sword414 (May 28, 2010)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> Gonna order an R4 at Shoptemp in the week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope unless u get R4SDHC which is a clone which wont work with Wood R4 Firmwares

Anyways, im glad the r4 is still gettin some updates


----------



## BoxShot (May 28, 2010)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> Gonna order an R4 at Shoptemp in the week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. 






 Oh well my I'm still going to use my Acekard. New games can wait. I have an R4 that works with Wood but no micro sd small enough.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 28, 2010)

Wood R4 has been the best shit ever. Thanks for the updates!


----------



## waffle1995 (May 28, 2010)

wood is the best f*cking thing that came out since fried chicken


----------



## ericling (May 28, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit. I just dug out my R4. And I think it broken


----------



## RupeeClock (May 28, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, they do wear down after time.
The old one I gave my brother still works, but it's falling apart, needs to be reglued.
And the old one my cousin bought broke, the spring broke and it can't be used now.

Thankfully, cheap to replace.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 28, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> This is by far one of the most amusing things I've heard all day xD. The R4 is now actually worth it lol. YWG is really releasing this stuff fast o.0...I just helped a friend set up their card...only to find out that the very day I do, there is a new version...looks like I had bad timing xD.


I spent 2 hours doing a graphic for the guide with 1.07, just before AW releases 1.08.

AW releases 1.08 goes and changes the archive layout with 1.08, goes back to having the files in a "root_r4" directory. I wish AW would keep it consistant.

Another 2 hours down the drain.


----------



## GH0ST (May 28, 2010)

In the name of my RPG Thanks Yellow Wood Goblin... Team ;-)


----------



## Yuan (May 28, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kept mine almost forgotten on bottom of a drawer. Before Wood I would never guess I'm playing a new game first on R4 and not on Acekard.


----------



## WildArms (May 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot to all the people involved in this project! really!


----------



## MrCheco (May 28, 2010)

Thanks a bunch YWG, time to play JWTB!


----------



## keubibo (May 28, 2010)

Thank you very much....


----------



## Hotzdevil (May 28, 2010)

AWESOME, ya now i can finally play Blue Dragon in peace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. Thanks a lot YWG and AW, kindly do keep continuing and keep up the good work


----------



## zeromac (May 28, 2010)

Whoah nice update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Might try Jam with the Band since it catches my eye...

Havn't bothered updating wood since 1.05 cos no game was that interesting to me xD


----------



## macraix (May 28, 2010)

hi there is no way of putting Wood in a R4 igold


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

macraix said:
			
		

> hi there is no way of putting Wood in a R4 igold


gah!! for the millionth time it doesnt work with other r4's!!!!


----------



## macraix (May 28, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> macraix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok ok just wondering but there is no system for wood R4i com gold as you can playok ok


----------



## Sanderino (May 28, 2010)

Thanks again Yellow Wood Goblin, you saved my day!


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 28, 2010)

really appreciate this firmware update esp after yest's release has been quickly fixed and released today ie. tetris
i just wish the gbatemp skin would be more cleaner and with less info talking about the exlusiveness... true it gbatemp made but a little less on the emphasizing side would be better as rupeeclock said


----------



## datroubler (May 28, 2010)

Very fast! Some games there just released a few days before and they work now! Great work!


----------



## Mid123 (May 28, 2010)

now to play jam with the band.much appreciated!!!


----------



## lucarioxdlol (May 28, 2010)

YWG is awesome. And yeah, its nice to see more updates.


----------



## NeoHack (May 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot Yellow Wood Goblin! You pratiically ressurected R4 from the dead!
Cheers!


----------



## Spikeynator (May 28, 2010)

im very glad to see the R4 has been revived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



keep up the great work goblin


----------



## miretank (May 28, 2010)

I just registered to say a big thank you YWG! These updates are awesome, please keep them up!


----------



## memory (May 28, 2010)

Thank you again very much for your efforts and excellent results.


----------



## kernelPANIC (May 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for bringing us this amazing firmware.
Your work is much appreciated.


----------



## Pwnage (May 28, 2010)

i envy the r4 right about now lol


----------



## demauk (May 28, 2010)

My old R4 is grateful for this!


----------



## Razor1993 (May 28, 2010)

did anyone know how to aktivate cheats??? becuase there is just a option "cheats : On" .
i Think its an in game cheatb menü like the DStwo becoause it have realtime saving.
but what are the Buttons to Aktivate the in Game menü???


----------



## tk_saturn (May 28, 2010)

Razor1993 said:
			
		

> did anyone know how to aktivate cheats??? becuase there is just a option "cheats : On" .
> i Think its an in game cheatb menü like the DStwo becoause it have realtime saving.
> but what are the Buttons to Aktivate the in Game menü???


Follow the New users guide http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=227...=0#entry2841970

i've just used to the cheats on 1.08 to take some more photos for the guide, and the cheats are working.


----------



## ibis_87 (May 28, 2010)

Is there any chance to see this working on other Acekards some day? Like Acekard 2i?


----------



## SixtySixHundred (May 28, 2010)

This 'Yellow Wood Goblin' sounds like a right prick with all that spiel on the homepage about 'Forum Lamers' but you gotta admire the dude's skills in reviving the original R4 cards! A friend of mine was bitching (_literally, this morning_) about how has 'original R4 *sucked arse* due to lack of updates', now this! His R4 is better than my AckKard! Well screw him, and screw the lot of you cuz I ordered a DSTWO about 25 minutes ago! Muahahaa!

Seriously though, good work 'YWG'. You have a reason to be arrogant! lol ;o)


----------



## tk_saturn (May 28, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> This 'Yellow Wood Goblin' sounds like a right prick with all that spiel on the homepage about 'Forum Lamers'


Another World is going to really love you LOL.


----------



## basher11 (May 28, 2010)

does anybody else have a problem with mario kart ds multiplayer?

i tried to verse my friend (who doesn't have the game) with ds download play and it would appear on his DS. after loading it the connection goes off. 

this also happened with Sonic And Sega All Stars Racing.

how do i fix this?


----------



## z.g (May 29, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> does anybody else have a problem with mario kart ds multiplayer?
> 
> i tried to verse my friend (who doesn't have the game) with ds download play and it would appear on his DS. after loading it the connection goes off.
> 
> ...


your roms incorrectly trimmed.


----------



## Ducccky (May 29, 2010)

thanks.With this v1.08 I can enjoy the lastest game now.


----------



## seahorsepip (May 29, 2010)

yayy the r4 gets more updates then any other crad


----------



## seahorsepip (May 29, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Is there any chance to see this working on other Acekards some day? Like Acekard 2i?


I think yes because there is also an wood rpg version, try that version


----------



## azotyp (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for effort and if you are really reading posts from this topic (I hope you are) please make a save backup restore function in future.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (May 29, 2010)

azotyp said:
			
		

> Thanks for effort and if you are really reading posts from this topic (I hope you are) please make a save backup restore function in future.


Well the kinda is already. You have multiple save slots for each game, and you can copy one over the other if you want.


----------



## ramalam (May 29, 2010)

so how do i install this on my r4 card?


----------



## tk_saturn (May 29, 2010)

ramalam said:
			
		

> so how do i install this on my r4 card?


There's a guide http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=227...=0#entry2841970 although i've probably gone OTT with it, especially with the images.

Remember it only works on original R4 carts and 1:1 clones of the original R4. It doesn't work on any R4 which supports the DSi or SDHC.


----------



## ramalam (May 29, 2010)

thanks for the link. now it works


----------



## Leach (May 29, 2010)

So there's no chance of running it on an R4 Upgrade III? I tried and it got stuck on a Loading screen.
Isn't this card an official one?


----------



## tk_saturn (May 29, 2010)

Leach said:
			
		

> So there's no chance of running it on an R4 Upgrade III? I tried and it got stuck on a Loading screen.
> Isn't this card an official one?


No it's fake.

You cannot run Wood R4 on it. No if's, no but's and no maybe's. It simply won't work.

ShopTemp are selling R4's which will work with Wood for just $6.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 30, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> ibis_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think that WOOD RPG only works on AceKard R.P.G...

if shit doesn't change in the scene....

imma get my R4 back from my ex...or steal it.

it's a damn shame when R4; king of laughter and inside noob jokes...

is now the one getting updates and 1-uping Team AceKard....

............


----------



## lolzed (May 30, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> seahorsepip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AKAIO is for AK2.1/i,Wood RPG for RPG

and as for Acekard,they are kinda lazy i guess,still they are very much alive...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 30, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




actually what I meant to say was that Wood is one-upping Normatt and AKAIO...but...almost everyone else does anyway....

i'm going to get a R4 very soon....once retailers see that the R4 now is as valuable now as it was in it's glory days.....the prices will shoot back up


----------



## B-Blue (May 30, 2010)

Still waiting for Wood TTDS


----------



## sinan (May 30, 2010)

Thanks YWG. Great job as always.
Can someone confirm this? When you start a new game of the recent Blue Dragon the game freezes if you view the intro. The freeze happens right after the closeup of each of the 3 main characters. I can skip the intro and get to the game.


----------



## basher11 (May 30, 2010)

no, i don't get a freeze. are you using cheats?


----------



## Grenad' [FR] (May 30, 2010)

Hello all, i'm new here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a question to ask (Sorry if my english is bad, my nickname say "I'm french guys !") : Anyone have any save file (Not a ROM) of Jam With The Band please ? I want to test it on my M3 Real with Sakura, i can't test on my R4 because i don't have any µSD card under 4 GB. Thanks a lot and have a nice day !


----------



## sinan (May 30, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> no, i don't get a freeze. are you using cheats?



That's very odd. I am not using any cheats. I have a clean rom and I did a clean install of wood 1.08 on my original R4 cart.
It keeps freezing at the exact same spot in the intro. Right after they show the blue bull ghost they show a warrior party coming in the distance as soon as they start zooming in on that party the game freezes for me. So I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## r3v3rb (May 30, 2010)

Many thanks Yellow Wood Goblin. Works great on my M3DS Simply !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At last a new firmware to use on what I thought was a dying card...


----------



## eligreenarcher (May 31, 2010)

does the wood r4 team have their own website???? like the official r4 team way back???


----------



## Blazikun (May 31, 2010)

they have GBATemp threads and filetrip


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 31, 2010)

eligreenarcher said:
			
		

> does the wood r4 team have their own website???? like the official r4 team way back???


NO. It is freely made my Yellow Wood Goblin with the help of Another World
they dont have a website


----------



## videtonator (May 31, 2010)

Installed Wood R4 1.08 but Jam with the Band still freezing? What can It be?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Have you set the save fiule of JWTB to 32mb?
it's on the change log


----------



## janus3 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks ywg.  your efforts are truly appreciated.


----------



## Forsaken0ne69 (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't access the start menu. Whenever I push start it just freezes up. Also, There is no clock or calender on the top screen, it's just blue. I'd like to get into the start menu so I can adjust the settings and themes. What did I do wrong?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 3, 2010)

Forsaken0ne69 said:
			
		

> I can't access the start menu. Whenever I push start it just freezes up. Also, There is no clock or calender on the top screen, it's just blue. I'd like to get into the start menu so I can adjust the settings and themes. What did I do wrong?


You have a problem with your skin. Change the UI setting in globalsettings.ini


----------



## Forsaken0ne69 (Jun 3, 2010)

Change them to what though?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 3, 2010)

to a skin that you have in your micro sd


----------



## Forsaken0ne69 (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay, I need to further explain my problem. I have about six themes in the ui folder, but they don't work. I can't even access the settings menu on the R4. I push start and it freezes. Are you only allowed to have one theme at a time?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 3, 2010)

no. you can have as many as you wan.t change the global settings UI to a theme u have to it's exact name


----------



## Forsaken0ne69 (Jun 4, 2010)

That helped somewhat. So, I got the themes to work and I can access the settings now but my calendar/clock are not there. What else is wrong now, haha...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 4, 2010)

Just a note, to change the skin, you are either going to need a computer or a homebrew that can edit .ini files (DSOrganize is usually a must for all flashcarts, it does a majority of the things that are useful)

-edit-
Looks like I was late in answering.
Anyways, about the calendar, just add a folder in the skin folder called 'calendar' and put in the clock_numbers, day_numbers, year_numbers, and clock_colon (I think they were called those at least)...If you downloaded the themes from ndsthemes...then you should be slightly disappointed in yourself because every single acekard skin has a disclaimer that says what to do...if you didn't then you know now =D.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 4, 2010)

You need to place the 4 Calendar files in a directory called 'Calendar'.


----------



## Forsaken0ne69 (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a computer, and I can change the skins through the DS. I don't have a homebrew though, but I don't think I really need one. I just wanna make everythin on my R4 work nice and smooth with this new Wood R4 kernal. I'm gettin close, just a few bugs to tweek. I got my themes to show up so I turned off my DS. Turned it back on to see if it would stay and it didn't. It went back to what I started with... Wood R4 is a little frustratin...


----------



## Forsaken0ne69 (Jun 4, 2010)

Alright, I'm done with the questions. Haha... I got it all figured out and shit. Thanks for the help yo, it was quite useful. Bout to finally finish Poke'mon Soul Silver, hella stoked. Wood R4 fixed all the freezin issues that game had. Woot.


----------



## Coto (Jun 4, 2010)

Well...

First i want to congratulate THE creator of such wonderful code. R4 wouldn´t EVER have WII connection due to the way (and year) it was released, and thanks to WOOD, yesterday i tested some games (which i have them legally) like Wario D.I.Y (Between both DS & Wii versions conected) and i could succesfully transfer every minigame I could!

By the way, if you´re experiencing problems like freezing, stuck intros & whatever, i´d strongly suggest try backing up and formatting SD through Panasonic SD Formatter on recommended settings.

Also try using NAKED firmware (in this case, WOOD R4) and a game, WITHOUT USING ANY CHEAT FILE (yes, empty cheats folder)..

Hmm... and a good quality SD, like Kingston 1GB & 2 GB JAP. Along with PNY ones, they´re one of the most trusty and solid cards out in market.


----------



## janus3 (Jun 6, 2010)

what does it mean if it's a 7z file?  not sure how to unzip it or winrar.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 6, 2010)

janus3 said:
			
		

> what does it mean if it's a 7z file?  not sure how to unzip it or winrar.


.7z is just a compressed format (some say its better than winrar). If you have winrar installed, you should be able to just open it via winrar. Otherwise, open winrar up first and then just browse over to it and extract the contents...


----------



## janus3 (Jun 6, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> janus3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pretty simple solution, thanks alot.  got it working.  general question for anyone.  i can just replace the _ds_menu dat file?  no need to install anything else.  think that question was answered but just wanted to make sure i read that correct.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 8, 2010)

janus3 said:
			
		

> pretty simple solution, thanks alot.  got it working.  general question for anyone.  i can just replace the _ds_menu dat file?  no need to install anything else.  think that question was answered but just wanted to make sure i read that correct.


You read correct, although at the moment, the screenname of the person who asked the question eludes me...but I think I'm the one that answered that one too anyways xD.


----------



## Spy123 (Jun 9, 2010)

*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jayhoyee (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks!! I'd love to play Alice in Wonderland =]


----------



## Razor1993 (Jun 13, 2010)

on wood 1.08 does some level edited games not work!

im played the "New Super Mario Bros. 3 (Hack)" and the game is Freezed after the NINTENDO screen.
did anywone knoe hoe to Fix??? becouse on my TTDS its Started


----------



## animusdx (Jun 14, 2010)

Just need a bit of help, please. I have an original R4. I originally used YSMenu and have since switched to WoodR4 to get Blue Dragon to work. Question, how do I get the other saves I have to work? I read the readme that came with the firmware but I have no idea what to do. All the .savs were made from the YSMenu stuff so I'd hate to have it go to waste.


PS.  Thanks for the great work and firmware for us old card owners!  God knows when was the last time we had an update.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 14, 2010)

animusdx said:
			
		

> Just need a bit of help, please. I have an original R4. I originally used YSMenu and have since switched to WoodR4 to get Blue Dragon to work. Question, how do I get the other saves I have to work? I read the readme that came with the firmware but I have no idea what to do. All the .savs were made from the YSMenu stuff so I'd hate to have it go to waste.
> 
> 
> PS.  Thanks for the great work and firmware for us old card owners!  God knows when was the last time we had an update.


Just rename all you .sav files to .nds.sav

Example: 
Rom: funkygame.nds
Old save: funkygame.sav
Rename the save to: funkygame.nds.sav


----------



## Ruben50556 (Jul 5, 2010)

Does this work with a 2GB microSDHC card?
And with a 4 GB microSDHC card
And with a 2 GB microSD card?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

doesnt work on sdhc. period


----------



## Ruben50556 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok
And do normal microSD cards work on:
R4 
upgrade
Revolution for DS
www.r4i-sdhc.com

That's what my card says.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jul 6, 2010)

Ruben50556 said:
			
		

> Ok
> And do normal microSD cards work on:
> R4
> upgrade
> ...


Yes, but Wood R4 won't work on that either. It just doesn't work on clones at all.


----------

